# Help with passive subwoofer amplification, EQ, etc.



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

I was pretty much set on getting Hsu VTF-15H powered sub, but while looking around for a good, used power amp, ran into a DIYer that has 15" passive sub(s) for sale (Cerwin-Vega ported design). Based on the body of work and equipment rack I've seen, which is just photos via text so far, I'm very confident he isn't some hack.

One sub can be had for $150...but I am new at HT for most part, and definitely in regards to passive sub. I'll use for HT 80%, music the other 20%.

Can someone please help in a quick walkthrough regarding amplification, EQ, etc. Would something like a Crown XLS1000, or some similar pro amp, work? Is that all I'd need is the amp since prepro has EQ, and it looks like the pro amps do too?

What if I opt for two subs? Basically, what do I need to account for if going passive instead of powered sub?? Other speakers running off of Adcom GFA-7500 if that matters.

Thanks for any help.

Dustin


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

What is your preamp/processor?

To be honest I don't think you can compare a DIY cerwin vega sub to one made by HSU or SVS.


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

Andre said:


> What is your preamp/processor?
> 
> To be honest I don't think you can compare a DIY cerwin vega sub to one made by HSU or SVS.


I think I had that in there, and then forgot to put back when I reworded some stuff...it's a Marantz AV7005. 

I read your comment that a Hsu or SVS would wax a Cerwin Vega DIY. Is that correct? That's the kind of input I'm looking for, whether 'yay' or 'nay'. Thanks.

Dustin


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

You would never know for sure without listening to both in YOUR room. Unheard the odds are Way in favor of the HSU or SVS


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

Andre said:


> You would never know for sure without listening to both in YOUR room. Unheard the odds are Way in favor of the HSU or SVS


Welp, that was easy. Thanks.


----------

